# Hamburg: Der WEg zur Fischerprüfung



## mariopommes (12. August 2014)

Moin,
ich mache in Hamburg gerade die Prüfung ohne Kurs.. Ich habe mir jetzt das Buch "Der Weg zur Fischerprüfung" in der Auflage von 2009 besorgt. Ist das die aktuelle oder hab ich mit dem Buch keine Chance auf bestehen, weiß das hier jemand? 
grüße


----------

